# VW Premium 7 upgrade to Premium 8



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone done this? It looks as if it's pretty simple and that the connectors look like the same?
Also, I notice one Premium 8 radio has the "Phone" button. Is this blu tooth function built into the radio or is there a outboard device for this feature? If anyone knows, let me know? Thanks


----------



## 09EOS_NJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you received any private message in response to your post. I just got a 2009 EOS with a Premium 7 radio and I am picking up a Premium 8 radio today. I am hoping that it will be a plug and play operation. 

My radio has an OEM AUX In line into the armrest compartment but I would prefer to have the IPOD cradle. Does anyone know if that is an easy swap?


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Premium 7 to a Premium 8*

Sorry, no replies to me yet.
I have a GLI which uses the Steering Wheel for a lot of stereo functions as well as the MFD seems to have access to the Radio Functions too. I have printed out photos of a 7 and 8 . If all the terminals match up, I can't see why not, but that's why I posted my original post.
I can pick up a Premium 8 for about $200, so I would also do this upgrade if possible. 
Again, anyone out there know???


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Another feature about the Premium 8 radios*

Another item I know about the Premium Radio is that SOME come with a "PHONE" button.
This is for the BluTooth function, which is another question I posted about this. Is the BluTooth function in the radio or is it an Outboard device that works with radio??? That would be nice if again you just change the head unit and get the Blutooth function. 
Anybody know??


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Found a Thread*

If you do a search for this title: DIY: MKV Premium 8/RCD510 Swap by Scenturion, you will find quite a bit what he did in this exact swap. I don't know why it didn't come up in my intial searches, but it will probably help you too. I replyied to his thread asking if my 2009 Jetta GLI would offer any particular problems. I should have asked him if his RCD510 had the "PHONE" button or not too.
Hope this helps?


----------



## 09EOS_NJ (Sep 13, 2012)

I got the radio last night from someone in Craigslist and it had the following designations on the label:

1K0 035 180 AE
Delphi DE2-DDM
Radio Prem - 8 
04.08.11
SW 0016 HW H02
Delphi P/N 283215516

Removing the faceplate on my EOS was extremely easy with a large paperclip. Unbeknownst to me I had to stop at Home Depot to get a T20 screwdriver for the special screws. All connections seem to be a simple plug n play except that the antenna terminals on the RCD 510 are much closer to each other and I had to remove the housing in order to fit them. 

Once I had the right screwdriver, the replacement took no more than 10 minutes. It was a piece of cake.

Everything with the exception of the Sirius radio is working properly. Although the Antenna is plugged in all the way and I verified that it is the right one (not the FM), I get an "Antenna Error" message. I called Sirius and provided them with the Radio ID. Has anyone gotten this message?


----------



## 09EOS_NJ (Sep 13, 2012)

By the way, the PHONE button on the radio only mutes the radio. I guess I will need to see if buying the Bluetooth OEM kit will work.


----------



## 09EOS_NJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok I finally got everything to work. Unlike the Premium 7 which has two antenna terminals, the Premium 8 version that I got had 3. Two terminals for FM and a green terminal for Sirius. I tried using the cable previously used Sirius but it would not work at all. Once I plugged an external Sirius antenna you can get at Best Buy for $29.95 into the green terminal, Sirius came to life instantly.


----------



## iianCC (Oct 20, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but did you need the radio code? Also, did the bluetooth connect?


----------

